# Cold smoking mod for my Lang



## 73saint (May 11, 2018)

I'm thinking about making a modification for my Lang 36" patio.  Really getting into cold smoking and curing meats.  I like the idea of having a hanging rack for things like bacon.  I know it's not necessary, but I think it would work great, and I can better utilize all the open space in my cooking area.  My design idea is pretty simple, I'll upload a very rudimentary drawing, but I'd like to see if anyone has tried anything like this.








Any ideas or suggestions?  I like the idea of it being 3 pieces so I can easily remove and store when not in use.  I've searched the web and don't see much along the lines of modified hanging racks.

I've come to trust this site so much, would love to hear feedback from anyone who may have tried this or similar in the past.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 11, 2018)

I don't know how much upright space there is in a lang, but for ease of removal wouldn't something similar to the uprights of a weight bench work better then slide through holes. That way you can just lift and remove instead of sliding one side out to remove. Less chance of your bacon hitting the side wall of your smoker.

Chris


----------



## 73saint (May 11, 2018)

Yes, Chris, you are probably right about that aspect.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2018)

I have thought about doing the same thing.
Only making some sort of bracket that would sit on the top grate channel, and have the rod as close to the top of the smoker as possible. Cause there isn't a whole lot of height in there.
Al


----------



## 73saint (May 11, 2018)

Only problem with that, for me, is mine is an older model so I don’t have the top grate channel. Not a big deal, but that’s why I have the upside down Ts for the support. 

I may just make it all out of wood, since heat won’t really be an issue.


----------



## dcecil (May 11, 2018)

Can’t wait to see how this turns out.  I may apply it to my Lang if it works out for you


----------



## 73saint (May 11, 2018)

When I get home tonight I'm going to take a look and make some measurements.  But, I think, with Chris' idea of employing a weight bench-type rack/rod holder, and my taking out the main cooking grates (giving me more headroom), this could work, even with wood, rather than metal.  I may even be able to make it from things around the house.  If I can put something half-way decent together, I'll post some pics.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## SonnyE (May 11, 2018)

Look in the Copper Pipe soldered fittings section. With the tinyest amount if imagination, you can slip together a dandy rack. Soldering is not needed, the pipe and fittings slip together pretty snug as they are.
If for some reason you decide you want them rigid, a drop or two of Super Glue will do.
I believe I would look at making your T ends so they engage the grill slots, but not slip through. Don't know if you want 1/2" or 3/4" or even 1".
Simple, or elaborate.

Oh, and S-hooks from the hardware section.
I happened to look over and see some of mine hanging under the wing of my gas burner. They work dandy hanging on the heavy cross pieces in my smoker racks
Just get ones large enough to hang on your cross bar. (Even rubber tarp strap hooks.)


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2018)

Honestly I have been wanting to do this forever, because if you put an Amazen tube in the firebox way in the back with both intakes wide open & the exhaust wide open the Lang draws smoke thru it like no other smoker I have. I have done cheese and lox in it with great success. I haven't tried bacon because like you I like to hang the bacon on bacon hangers.
I guess I could just put the slabs on the rack & be done with it. But I didn't want the grill marks on the bacon, not that anyone would notice after it was sliced, but that's just me! If you figure it out, I will follow your lead, but in any case the next bacon I do will be in the Lang, one way or the other!
Al


----------



## 73saint (May 11, 2018)

Well, tomorrow, my (1st)bacon will be going on the Lang. Unfortunately I won’t have racks for this go round but I am determined to have them for the next batch (I’m ordering a Berkshire hog belly from tender belly thanks to your lead). 

By the way, your Lox recipe is just boggling my mind it’s so good. We’ll be doing that again soon as well!!


----------



## SonnyE (May 11, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Honestly I have been wanting to do this forever, because if you put an Amazen tube in the firebox way in the back with both intakes wide open & the exhaust wide open the Lang draws smoke thru it like no other smoker I have. I have done cheese and lox in it with great success. I haven't tried bacon because like you I like to hang the bacon on bacon hangers.
> I guess I could just put the slabs on the rack & be done with it. But I didn't want the grill marks on the bacon, not that anyone would notice after it was sliced, but that's just me! If you figure it out, I will follow your lead, but in any case the next bacon I do will be in the Lang, one way or the other!
> Al



Hey Al, if you position the bacon right, you could have dotted lines to cut on.... o_O

(ducks, runs away....)


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Hey Al, if you position the bacon right, you could have dotted lines to cut on.... o_O
> 
> (ducks, runs away....)



Your too much Sonny!
But it's a thought!
I still like hanging it.
Al


----------

